# Buthus draa



## Fostori (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello. 

Does anyone know anything about the_ Buthus draa_? I've looked everywhere and I can't find anything.

So far I've found out:

- They're a North African scorpion, so I assume a low-medium, semi-arid humidity (30-50%?).
- They're a medium sized specimen (2"-3.5").
- They have medically significant venom (~3.5-5)
- No known deaths

As of writing this, there is no care sheets easily available to the public. Does anyone, who has experience with this species, comment on keeping this species healthy?

Any helpful information is very much appreciated. 

Thanks for reading.

EDIT:

Looking at the LD50 table: http://members.tripod.com/~c_kianwee/rpotent.htm
The Buthus family is very diverse with the potency of it's venom. However, it still raises alarm with this sample of tests.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd keep it warm and dry until it's an adult. Granted I don't know it's micro-climate, so I'm not 100% certain.

LD50 tests are usually done in mice. As we've seen in tests with Lactrodectus (widow) venom, mice can react differently to different toxins (compared to humans of course). Why? Because some small mammals try to eat them, and the ones who have a toxin strong enough (for the area "it's targeting") survive. As long as you're careful (like you should be), the toxicity shouldn't matter. At least in my opinion.

This is sort of a nit-pick thing, but it's Buthus draa (italicized). The species isn't capitalized.

---------- Post added 09-20-2015 at 08:54 AM ----------

My Scorpions of the World book has them down as a 3/4 (venom level) if that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fostori (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help. 

I understand LD50 is tested on mice. It's the only practical reference I could find. I haven't found any first-hand accounts. I'm sure you understand.

I'm new to this site, I don't know how to format yet. Sorry about the capitalization. I was writing this up quickly, so, out of muscle memory I capitalized it. My bad.

Thanks for calling me out on it. I'll certainly apply it. 

The post is edited.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 20, 2015)

you can keep them same way as some Hottentotta sp, such as Hottentotta Gentili .
I believe both are from Qued Draa , Morocco.


----------



## Fostori (Sep 21, 2015)

Koh_ said:


> you can keep them same way as some Hottentotta sp, such as Hottentotta Gentili .
> I believe both are from Qued Draa , Morocco.


Thanks.

I completely forgot to check the habitat of where they're from. That should of gave me the answer right there.

Do you know anything about their venom?


----------



## Harashil (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey hey

To keep them dry is a straight way to cause molting problems. Keep 1/3 wet and 2/3 dry. This is a digging specie.

Greetings
Mark


----------

